# How many of the seniors here have one really good true friend they trust and depend on?



## Stormy (Mar 1, 2017)

I was wondering how many people here have one really true friend who they can trust with a secret or to get advice. Someone they enjoy spending time with and can be completely honest with. Someone who they can go to when they need support or help with something or getting somewhere. Someone who has a loving listening ear to share your problem with. I had a best friend when I was young but we soon parted when we became involved with boyfriends or got married. Since then I've had a few friends who were either neighbors or coworkers but none I felt completely comfortable with and trusting.  Does anyone here have a friend now who is a great companion and confidante? I have a good man now who is my partner and I love very much, but I don't really have any true friends outside of my relationship and I wonder if I ever will again


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 1, 2017)

I have a good friend I've known since high school. I would trust her with my life. Unfortunately she is going through a very tough time right now. I try to be the true friend to her as she was for me all these years.


----------



## Stormy (Mar 1, 2017)

You're lucky Ruth and very blessed and so is she :love_heart:


----------



## jujube (Mar 1, 2017)

Up to my 30's, I had friends that were my "soul mates" but then we moved away and over the years we drifted apart.  I still see them occasionally, but I wouldn't say I'd bare my soul to them.  I have lots of what I'd call "good" friends now, but they're not "soul mates" like I used to have.

I'd have to say that my sisters have taken the place of my best friends.  I would gladly have given them away to the next band of gypsies passing through when we were kids, but I sure treasure them now.   There is no one else who "knows where I'm coming from...."


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 1, 2017)

I am fortunate that I have a very dear friend from when I was only 6yrs old, and believe me that was a very long time ago. I also have a Sister that I love with all my Heart. I am Blessed.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 1, 2017)

Other than my 2 wives, I've never had a friend like that.  Now that I'm alone I rather doubt I'll ever have one.  And I'm okay with that.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 2, 2017)

Nope.

 I was lucky enough to have two, they both died a few years ago and I don't see another person like that in my future.  My mother and grandmother both believed that people come into your life when you need them the most, we'll see.


----------



## deesierra (Mar 2, 2017)

Just one. Possibly a second one, but that person has bi-polar disorder and is well meaning but not reliable.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm blessed with 2 now. My oldest friend died almost a year ago or I would have 3.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 2, 2017)

My closest "non-relative" friend of almost 70 years passed away last year.  But, I have the wife, a great Sister, and 2 daughters and Son-in-laws that I would trust to handle almost anything that might come up.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 2, 2017)

Only in my dreams. Sigh.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 2, 2017)

I have none. I just ended the friendship with the last friend I had by e mail, telling her I didn't believe we were friends anymore. That was that. I always knew I would end the friendship. Too many deadbeats in my background. I prefer to now dump people before they dump me. I did know her for 20 years. I don't believe in friendship anymore.


----------



## Debby (Mar 2, 2017)

Well, I have Don and I have my two daughters and that's about it for 'friends that you would tell everything to'.


----------



## Lon (Mar 2, 2017)

None Living


----------



## Debby (Mar 3, 2017)

Have you had a close companion or friend that you could tell everything to, in the past Lon?  Because if I didn't have my husband and my two girls, I would have to say that I've never had a friend of that sort either.  I think I have the potential to be the crazy cat lady who lives down the lane behind high wallslayful:!


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 3, 2017)

I've been lucky to always have one very close friend, except for a brief period when I first left home.  They have all been really great people, too.  All with a positive attitude, and all had a positive influence on my life.  Hope I had the same on them.


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 3, 2017)

I can think of 3 currently.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 3, 2017)

Learned as a young girl not to depend on anyone.


----------



## angelica (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm very thankful for  having some true and honest friends:love_heart: What should I've done without them,being totally disordered when I've got widowed(2010)and losing our eldest son,3 months before? 
My friends helped me,to find to myself again.


----------



## Steve LS (Mar 3, 2017)

Of my oldest friends one goes back to the 9th grade, the other to about 1967.
They're good friends but I wouldn't feel comfortable leaning on them in troubled times.

My wife and my son are the two people I would know I can count on if I need them.
There's also my friend Joyce who I've known since the late 70's.

She, my wife, and I, are close.
She's a wonderful friend.

I could count on her as a friend through thick and thin.


----------



## Aurora (Mar 4, 2017)

I do. One.


----------



## oldman (Mar 6, 2017)

I do not have a friend that I would trust with my life or any really personal information. I have put up fences or boundaries all my life. I have never let any one person get that close to me. I am not paranoid, or at least I don't think that I am, but I just prefer to keep my feelings and any personal things going on in my life to myself. If I have a real need to discuss anything that's going on in my life and that I consider to be of a personal nature, I have a therapist for that. 

This is why I don't mind posting on forums. I can lay out my problems or issues to people that don't know me. Like any other forum, I can remain nameless and faceless. That was never the case when I worked. Anyone that mentioned my name to another person, at least most of my associates have heard of me. I was pretty high up on the seniority list and with being a training pilot, I met a lot of people within my company. When I left United, we had over 12,000 pilots employed. It was always kind of strange to me how some people will get to know me just from spending time with me and then start sharing issues that are going on in their life. I think sometimes that people need to talk about their problems, so they can feel better emotionally.


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 6, 2017)

I have one very good friend going on close to 30 years now. He's one of the guys I get together with on Saturday nights. I feel very fortunate to be his friend.


----------



## Debby (Mar 8, 2017)

oldman said:


> I do not have a friend that I would trust with my life or any really personal information. I have put up fences or boundaries all my life. I have never let any one person get that close to me. I am not paranoid, or at least I don't think that I am, but I just prefer to keep my feelings and any personal things going on in my life to myself. If I have a real need to discuss anything that's going on in my life and that I consider to be of a personal nature, I have a therapist for that.
> 
> This is why I don't mind posting on forums. I can lay out my problems or issues to people that don't know me. Like any other forum, I can remain nameless and faceless. That was never the case when I worked. Anyone that mentioned my name to another person, at least most of my associates have heard of me. I was pretty high up on the seniority list and with being a training pilot, I met a lot of people within my company. When I left United, we had over 12,000 pilots employed. It was always kind of strange to me how some people will get to know me just from spending time with me and then start sharing issues that are going on in their life. I think sometimes that people need to talk about their problems, so they can feel better emotionally.




I think there are lots of people like you oldman.  Very private, not inclined to share.  I'm also like that although in my case, I think it comes from having a mother who always 'got it wrong' when I did talk about how I was feeling about what was going on in my life and too often thought it was an attack on her as a mother/woman/wife.....so you get used to just keeping your mouth shut or talking about safe things, like the weather!  And then it becomes a habit.  There's lots that I don't even share with my husband.  Not that he isn't a great and understanding guy who is very considerate of my feelings, but I just can't bring myself to really open up.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 14, 2017)

I have a really good friend who I've considered my BFF for 40 years. I would trust her with my money and my life. But I don't "depend on her" other than when I need an "ear" because she's moved far away from me.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Actually, my one, truest, friend is my cousin.  She is 3 years older than me, and we grew up across the street from each other.  We were not always close as children, due to the age difference, but when we connected as adults, much of our shared history has brought us very close.  Our moms died within 3 weeks of each other, both of cancer (they were sisters in law to each other) and that cinched the bond between my cousin and I.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2017)

Marie, you bring up a good point, shared history is very important.  I have a few relatives that I have grown closer to over the years mainly because they are the only people left on earth that remember some of the people, places and events from my past.  Shared history is a strong bond between people!


----------



## grannyjo (Mar 17, 2017)

I have two friends,  a married couple,  who I totally trust.

They're the people I turn to,  if I have any real problem.  Like bringing me home from hospital, undressing me and putting me to bed and ensuring that that I'm OK.  The wife has even stayed overnight with me after an op- just to be sure I was OK.

They have the combination to my keysafe,  for in case they can't contact me by phone,  or knocking on the door.

They've never asked for any money for what they've done to help me.

I've known them for about 15 years now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2017)

I have a good friend who I met at work over forty years ago, but she doesn't live close to me and we only visit now and then, or call each other on the phone every once in awhile.  Her health is deteriorating in her old age and one of my visits with her ended up with me taking her to the emergency room.  She's a good and kind woman, and I'm glad I got to know her.


----------



## Iodine (Mar 21, 2017)

I have one close friend I've had since 1967 and we've always been there for each other.  I also have a few family members I am close to and trust but I don't tell each one of them everything.  I'm close to my husband and he's always there for me except he has the gift of gab and I wouldn't tell him anything I didn't want repeated.


----------



## lakshmi (May 3, 2017)

I have one close friend who is like a sister.
We have been best friends for 45 years.  We always make each other laugh.
She really is one of a kind.
we see each other once or twice a week.

i wouldn't want any other friends because I like my alone time.
i have acquaintances.
 I also see my children and grandchildren every few weeks.

And living alone, I absolutely depend on my kitty.


----------



## Callie (May 3, 2017)

Yes, I have a friend of 58 years. We don't get together much now, but I can tell her anything...

Then I have a friend that I met 7 years ago through my volunteer work. Every time he travels, he brings me a gift, and is always buying books for me that make me laugh, and gifts for no reason, just because he is that type of a really nice person. He asked me to stand up for him when he married his (now) husband, and I know that I can call them at any time if I need help.

The same way with my son, he's also my friend.. All I have to do is call him.


----------



## taffboy (Jun 15, 2017)

I have one true friend who I can depend on and he can depend on  me not in each other's pocket and probably see him once a week but a true friend .


----------



## tortiecat (Jun 15, 2017)

I have known my best friend for 60 years, we still get together every couple of months for lunch.


----------



## taffboy (Jun 15, 2017)

That's what's nice about it you don't see each other a lot but you are still friends after all the years


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 16, 2017)

Two friends.  One who phones every day. And another who texts me every day.  I help them out and they help me out.

Also nephews and nieces that stay in touch.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 16, 2017)

I used to have my sister but once her husband retired, things changed.   They are attached at the hip, to the point they share their cell phone!  I'm a very private person and if I wanted him around ALL THE TIME, I'd invite him too.   Yes, I talked to her about it and her response was that they like each other and being together.    I really can't share private things with my husband, he doesn't have a clue what keeping things private is all about.    That's why I love these boards.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 27, 2017)

I had a 66-year friendship with a high school buddy whom I recently broke off relations with because he slowly became a reclusive "hermit". 

I have no real "buddiies" now except my Wife, and also my Daughter and Grandkids 2000 miles away.  They are close friends a well as relatives!

HDH


----------

